# Leaving my wife in UK but bringing my dog



## Nicksmith (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi folks,I'm planning on moving to Frigiliana Jan next year.The intention is for me to travel over with the dog by car via France then Spain,find a small apartment on a short term lease,probably no more than 6 months while I look for A 2 bed in Frigiliana or even the campo close by,anyway that's all fine,my wife is staying on in Scotland probably for up to 3 months to sell the house.Has anyone done this before I'm talking about all the paper work involved in the sale,I don't want to have to go all the way back just to sign paperwork as I wouldn't want my dog to have to do the journey again.She's never been in kennels before so that's a no no,anytime we've been away she's went to a dog sitter who only takes one dog at a time so yea she is a bit spoiled.Has anyone heard of any dog sitters in the Nerja/Frigiliana area.Also I might need a short term dog friendly B&B nearby for when I arrive if anyone has any local knowledge of one,had a look on google but nothing nearby. Thanks Again,Nick.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi Nick.
Why do you not just wait until sold & then all come together :noidea:


----------



## alborino (Dec 13, 2014)

Nicksmith said:


> Hi folks,I'm planning on moving to Frigiliana Jan next year.The intention is for me to travel over with the dog by car via France then Spain,find a small apartment on a short term lease,probably no more than 6 months while I look for A 2 bed in Frigiliana or even the campo close by,anyway that's all fine,my wife is staying on in Scotland probably for up to 3 months to sell the house.Has anyone done this before I'm talking about all the paper work involved in the sale,I don't want to have to go all the way back just to sign paperwork as I wouldn't want my dog to have to do the journey again.She's never been in kennels before so that's a no no,anytime we've been away she's went to a dog sitter who only takes one dog at a time so yea she is a bit spoiled.Has anyone heard of any dog sitters in the Nerja/Frigiliana area.Also I might need a short term dog friendly B&B nearby for when I arrive if anyone has any local knowledge of one,had a look on google but nothing nearby. Thanks Again,Nick.


Nick you need to talk to your solicitor. You will find that once the price is set you can sign the contract in advance. I signed my sale docs two weeks ago and deposited them with my solicitor, and the exchange date is still not yet even agreed.

But in any case international couriers will transport documents easily enough. And if your signature needs witnessing then you can sign over a video link and get the witness to sign when the documents return if you want to be fussy.

You can also leave your wife with a graphic signature on her computer. Then for online forms (like cancellations) she can use that (assuming you trust her ).

But seems to me you have the best deal here. Enjoy your house hunt


----------



## emlyn (Oct 26, 2012)

Nicksmith said:


> Hi folks,I'm planning on moving to Frigiliana Jan next year.The intention is for me to travel over with the dog by car via France then Spain,find a small apartment on a short term lease,probably no more than 6 months while I look for A 2 bed in Frigiliana or even the campo close by,anyway that's all fine,my wife is staying on in Scotland probably for up to 3 months to sell the house.Has anyone done this before I'm talking about all the paper work involved in the sale,I don't want to have to go all the way back just to sign paperwork as I wouldn't want my dog to have to do the journey again.She's never been in kennels before so that's a no no,anytime we've been away she's went to a dog sitter who only takes one dog at a time so yea she is a bit spoiled.Has anyone heard of any dog sitters in the Nerja/Frigiliana area.Also I might need a short term dog friendly B&B nearby for when I arrive if anyone has any local knowledge of one,had a look on google but nothing nearby. Thanks Again,Nick.


Try Nerja property services,they may have a rental property which accepts dogs,alternatively have a look at local magazines eg 
Market Place,available on the Internet ,they usually have dog related articles ,advertisements etc,so you might find a helpful contact number .


----------



## WeeScottie (Mar 17, 2015)

Enjoy your adventure! We've just bought in Frigiliana and love it. Holiday home just now but planning on pet passports for our 3 dogs next year and bringing them out for an extended visit, like you from Scotland. Be interested to hear how your journey goes. Try Posada Morisca just outside town. Lovely place and they have dogs of their own. Hope it all goes well xx


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

We recently _bought_ a house in the UK and everything was done over the internet (including choosing the house). I seem to remember we had to post a couple of signed documents but everything else was done with receiving, printing, signing, scanning and returning emails - lots of them. I shouldn't think selling a house would be much different.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jimenato said:


> We recently _bought_ a house in the UK and everything was done over the internet (including choosing the house). I seem to remember we had to post a couple of signed documents but everything else was done with receiving, printing, signing, scanning and returning emails - lots of them. I shouldn't think selling a house would be much different.


Yes, when sold our house in the UK everything was done online. I think the solicitor was somewhere in Scotland, but we never met face to face.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

jimenato said:


> We recently _bought_ a house in the UK and everything was done over the internet (including choosing the house). I seem to remember we had to post a couple of signed documents but everything else was done with receiving, printing, signing, scanning and returning emails - lots of them. I shouldn't think selling a house would be much different.


That was very risky, wasn't it? Like buying a pig in a poke!


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

I just want to say that I absolutely love the title of this thread. I just had to look!


----------



## Nicksmith (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks everyone for your replys.The reason for not waiting and coming all together is mainly down to the time of year,best time to look for rentals seems to be winter and selling the house in Scotland is the opposite,and let's be blatantly honest here 2/3 months of living in Spain without being told "it your turn for dishes honey" or "stay out the pub with the dog today" lol !!!!. Will definitely let you's know how the journey goes,was going to do it by ferry straight to Spain but decided I didn't fancy a rough channel crossing for nearly 2 days in middle of January. Nick.


----------



## Gazeebo (Jan 23, 2015)

Yes, I was intrigued by the title. How will you cope without being told? My advice is - just do one job at a time lol!


----------



## WeeScottie (Mar 17, 2015)

Who knows, may bump into you in the pub! Look out for me and 3 white fluffy dogs! They are great pub dogs, very well trained x


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)




----------



## Catzoooo (Mar 31, 2015)

Hi Nick. You are planning a long way ahead. I put my UK house up for sale in April. Had a buyer in a week and completed end of May. A lot lot faster than we expected. We have bought a mobile home in Yorkshire as a UK base. Living there now. 
Have a 6 month rental arranged in Murcia from mid August. Whilst we look around and consider buying. Just booked the ferry to Santander with 2 dogs and the cat. 
A lot can happen by January. You may have sold your house by then. hoping things move fast for you


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

extranjero said:


> That was very risky, wasn't it? Like buying a pig in a poke!


We did have a quick 'real' look just before committing but we didn't really need to.


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm sorry I've not read the original post, or any replies I just had a laugh at the title. Sorry I'm not any more productive.


----------



## fcexpat (Sep 25, 2014)

emlyn said:


> Try Nerja property services,they may have a rental property which accepts dogs,alternatively have a look at local magazines eg
> Market Place,available on the Internet ,they usually have dog related articles ,advertisements etc,so you might find a helpful contact number .


Definitely contact Laura Downes at Nerja Property Services ... we got our house in Frigiliana through them and they are very professional. [email protected] ... good luck


----------

